# How to Crown a Pigeon



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

heres the easy way to crown a pigeon, i do it like this in the field to save messing about when you get home, and less mess,

cheers jeff


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the link Jeff


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

That's brilliant, I'll try that. Thanks ... and I'll have a review on my gun soon.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

thanks for the info!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Easy, easy ... I used to do much the same with doves and small quail ... not enough meat on them anywhere else to warrant keeping anything but the breast.

Good explanation.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## BIG-B (Sep 16, 2011)

That's great Jeff thanks for sharing it.

Cheers Brian


----------



## dgaf (Jun 10, 2011)

thats how i do it


----------

